
Ask HN: HN or work-alike as self-hostable site? - dhosek
I&#x27;d like to be able to host for a rather different community a site that works much like HN. As near as I can tell the site&#x27;s source is unavailable. Is there anything FOSS that works similar to HN?
======
mtmail
"Ask HN: How to build a Reddit/Hackernews like website?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19153441](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19153441)
has links to HN source code (Lisp) and that of
[https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/) which is similar enough in terms of
features (Ruby/Rails).

